# Close call



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When crossing a two lane each direction major street, my GF and I had stopped about half way across the second lane, two motorcycles were approaching and not going to give the right of way.

The lead motorcycle pulled in front of us, crossing the center line into the oncoming traffic lane. The following motorcycle also pulled out into the other lane, unfortunately not far enough.

It struck the lead motorcycle within arm’s length from us, both bikes tumbled and the three riders were only scraped but some bike parts had fallen off.

As soon as we ascertained that there were no serious injuries, we continued on our way. While it was wrong not to stay and be a witness to the accident, I am sure that sooner or later the foreigner would have been blamed for the accident. Since it happened close to home they will be able to find us if necessary but I felt better not to get involved.

Be careful out there


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That's how I look at it. Even though our initial reaction would be to help, it is probably better for our long term well being to fly as low under the radar as possible. Good thing you were not involved or you would somehow been blamed for causing it. My wife always tells me to make absolutely sure that I have at least 500 Peso's on me whenever I drive just in case.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Absolutely right. NEVER get involved in any way unless there is no other choice. Being a witness can end up being dangerous if the loosing party finds out where you live. 
On top of that, if the cops even think you were involved, they (legally) will take your drivers license (foreign or Philippine) until the case is settled. Being a foreigner here, getting your license back *can be* an expensive experience..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> .....
> On top of that, if the cops even think you were involved, they (legally) will take your drivers license (foreign or Philippine) until the case is settled......


Take my DL even though we were walking?

Can get a replacement DL from home for $10 if necessary. Actually always used to have a second license but never got a second one on last renewal.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Absolutely right. NEVER get involved in any way unless there is no other choice. Being a witness can end up being dangerous if the loosing party finds out where you live. ..



gee, you guys should be living in "dangerous" places 

Atleast where I spend most of my time, I have helped a motorbike victim, and stabilized him (though the ambulance fellows didn't brace his neck when they arrived ) .. and nobody was after me .. !!



Manitoba said:


> Take my DL even though we were walking?
> 
> Can get a replacement DL from home for $10 if necessary. Actually always used to have a second license but never got a second one on last renewal.


I believe you are aware of the law that states Foreigners must have identification with them, at all times. And enough foreigners had to pay fines to get off the hook, and in once case, the cop insisted on 'two photo ID' (yep, welcome to Philippines .. )

I think Jetlag meant, the Cops can take and retain your DL as your identification document ...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> ....
> 
> Atleast where I spend most of my time, I have helped a motorbike victim, and stabilized him (though the ambulance fellows didn't brace his neck when they arrived ) .. and nobody was after me .. !!
> 
> ... ...


The people involved immediately got up and were walking around with some road rash, no broken bones or significant injuries.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

You know I am really amazed that the motorcycle statistic is not off the sheets. As there seems to be a lawlessness for them. Passing on the right moving between vehicles while stopped, driving on the sidewalk, no helmet, 3-4 people on a bike. kids under 5 on bike (just used a number). This all falls back on the police and LTO. No enforcement of any law UNLESS YOU ARE A FOREIGNER. Stop to assist, NO WAY 3 reasons for this even 1. In the U.S. if a person is injured and you render first aid as an un-certified MD,EMT etc YOU CAN BE SUED AND PROSECUTED. 
2. There are enough on lookers that can render aid, I am not spending a day at the local police station explaining to them the event. 
3. Some crooks just wait for you to get out of your car to steal it, or to rip you off! Yes some are staged just for this purpose. 
Sorry folk but here I will turn a blind eye. 
Besides I have been involved in an accident and no a single person offered assistance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> Besides I have been involved in an accident and no a single person offered assistance.


Do you recall the Korean, who's car flipped over in Manila, and the helpful Manilenans were quick to clean his car, ensuring the injured fellow is not disturbed, so much so, when the Philippines Finest Arrived, they couldn't even locate any of his identification !!!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Absolutely right. NEVER get involved in any way unless there is no other choice. Being a witness can end up being dangerous if the loosing party finds out where you live.
> On top of that, if the cops even think you were involved, they (legally) will take your drivers license (foreign or Philippine) until the case is settled. Being a foreigner here, getting your license back *can be* an expensive experience..


There is no Good Samaritan Law here. If you try to help, you will get stuck with the injured's hospital bills. Steer clear of any involvement in accidents you come across.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> There is no Good Samaritan Law here. If you try to help, you will get stuck with the injured's hospital bills. Steer clear of any involvement in accidents you come across.


I think the enforcement of 'pay bills' etc depends on the place

The place where I stepped in, the people are not so .. yes, it is still in Philippines !!!


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

If I was in Manila, Cebu or most other large citys..I would keep on going..It really depends on where you live...here in tacloban, I would probably help, depending on the circumstances...I know a lot of people here and in the end I would win. In the province..completely different there..most people whether forgn or local help each other when they can and its appreciated.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Here in southern leyte near San Francisco I would stop to help. The people here are generally honest and good people. Sure there are some bad people here but it's not like manila. 

I also was sure to make friends with some of the local police. If you can do that it will go a long long way. To break the ice, find a hot sweaty cop and give him some cold wa ft er and say thank you for keeping us safe. Most of the time they will start a conversation with you. If you ever have a problem you can bet all your money that cop will help you.


----------

